# Gun weekend



## bobberbucket

The weather looks great! Who’s hunting? 

Myself I’ll be out in Coshocton county. I’m headed to the property tomorrow solo this trip as my usual hunting partners can’t make it. I’m sure the deer will be happy to see me topping up their food pile. 

Really Looking forward to hunting in the snow since I didn’t get to hunt regular gun week I missed out. 

Hope everyone has a safe successful weekend! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172

I'd have to change county's to continue hunting deer ,and buy a tag (31.00 , ouch)
Good luck to all, and stay safe


----------



## slimefishing

Taking my Grandson out Saturday I'm tagged out


----------



## Karl Wolf

Happy hunting


----------



## Bprice1031

Good luck out there Dave. I may be taking my son this weekend also if he wants to go.


----------



## bobk

Good luck everyone. I hope the snow stays for us! Going to hunt with my 10mm. Need a doe for canning. Stay safe all.


----------



## Bprice1031

I like to can deer meat as well. Got any special recipe you use?


----------



## Muddy

I’m taking my son out to see if we can get him another deer.


----------



## ruffhunter

family farm in Miami Cty saturday in a box blind


----------



## Fishstix

Saturday and Sunday, Perry County...Doe hunting


----------



## Lil' Rob

Stuck in Houston for the weekend...won't be able to get my son out...


----------



## bobberbucket

Lil' Rob said:


> Stuck in Houston for the weekend...won't be able to get my son out...


That stinks. If you hunt muzzle loader you’ll have another opportunity in a couple weeks. 

I’m sure you know there are worse places to be stuck for the weekend. I always liked Houston. Lots of nice cars and well assembled women! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Leaving at 4am tomorrow morning for southern Perry cty. About 10 of us are meeting at daybreak to organize our first drive. We will be conducting 3-4 drives each day with our group. Going to spend Saturday on property we did not push during regular gun weekend. Sunday I believe we will hit all gov't land - 3 have antlered tags and we know a couple local public spots that usually hold deer after all the pressure. I really doubt I will kill a deer (antlerless tag only).....just along to help others for the weekend and have fun. I will take a coyote though and we usually see at least 1 every weekend so maybe I'll get lucky.

Good luck to all!


----------



## bobk

Bprice1031 said:


> I like to can deer meat as well. Got any special recipe you use?


Not really. I’ve tried all kinds of stuff added to the meat. You just can’t really taste the stuff after it’s canned. Now I just use red pepper flakes and a bullion cube per jar.


----------



## Flathead76

bobk said:


> Good luck everyone. I hope the snow stays for us! Going to hunt with my 10mm. Need a doe for canning. Stay safe all.


Just finished canning one yesterday. Good luck


----------



## Bprice1031

bobk said:


> Not really. I’ve tried all kinds of stuff added to the meat. You just can’t really taste the stuff after it’s canned. Now I just use red pepper flakes and a bullion cube per jar.


I never canned any deer meat till I met my wife. She pushed me to do it with the first one I took after we got together. She had me go to the store and buy a couple different marinades and some other ingredients. I spent the time cubing the meat and getting it in the jars. She did her thing with the marinades and ingredients and then showed me her canning technique. After that I was hooked.


----------



## AKAbigchief

I have high hopes for tomorrow, been a nice wide 8 hanging around for the last 3 days. Just hoping he stays 1 more🤞


----------



## halfrack

Good luck everyone I will be in Portage county tagged out in Geauga....


----------



## bobberbucket

Checking in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Looks pretty nice!


----------



## Muddy

Here’s my view. I’m having a moment of Zen on the potty before I venture out for a drive around to see how many guys are out hunting. I’m waiting until this afternoon to go hunting.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Checking in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope that's one of the stands your pops was using.


----------



## ironman172

Muddy said:


> View attachment 460444
> 
> Here’s my view. I’m having a moment of Zen on the potty before I venture out for a drive around to see how many guys are out hunting. I’m waiting until this afternoon to go hunting.


My view too before heading out , usually comes getting dressed all that grunting and bending over works for me , sometimes more then once


----------



## Muddy

Not many guys out today. I only saw 1 hunter parked on the side of the road and a trapper. I didn’t hear any shots this morning. Last year the Saturday morning of the bonus season was busy. Guys were all over the place and I heard a bunch of shooting.


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> Not many guys out today. I only saw 1 hunter parked on the side of the road and a trapper. I didn’t hear any shots this morning. Last year the Saturday morning of the bonus season was busy. Guys were all over the place and I heard a bunch of shooting.


It’s pretty busy around these parts. I’ve herd a good amount of shooting on neighboring property’s. And a few from the state land across the river from me. I haven’t seen a thing except 2 turkeys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKAbigchief

Great day!


----------



## AKAbigchief

Great day!! This dude was chasing 2 does all over the woods before daylight even. He ran by me full tilt 2 times then outta site. 7:45 one of the does comes back and laid down 60 yards out. Within minutes he re appears and went and stood over her. I was shaking like a little girl but made the shot. He went 10 feet and dropped. 350 legend is awesome


----------



## snag

Nice job, that’s one fine buck..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Nice deer. We are 15 minutes in the blind and on snack number two.







we


----------



## Muddy

This is the outside view of the blind. With the wind in our face today nothing should make us if we see anything.


----------



## ironman172

Nice blind , good luck 
running out of light soon, but that's when the deer in my woods start moving to and from


----------



## Redheads

I've carried in my share of snacks over the years,boy do i miss those days.


Enjoy these days the go by way to fast


----------



## Lil' Rob

Good to hear some of you are having success...and others are at least enjoying the time in the field...still working, so I am living vicariously through you guys!


----------



## walleye30

Muddy ; Holy Cow that looks like one heck of a nice ambush blind!!!!!!


----------



## Carpn

Took a walk this afternoon with my new gun and shot a doe . Kinda fun just slipping thru the woods slowly . First deer I've shot with a straight wall . And honestly , it the first doe I've killed in 4 yrs . And first gun deer in over 5 . Good times .


----------



## Carpn

BobK. I canned some with fresh rosemary sprigs and it took on that flavor well if you like that .

I love canned deer . Great way to utilize them . I just canned a bunch of wild turkey from spring 2020 and 2019 a few weeks ago and it turned out good too.


----------



## Lil' Rob

bobberbucket said:


> That stinks. If you hunt muzzle loader you’ll have another opportunity in a couple weeks.
> 
> I’m sure you know there are worse places to be stuck for the weekend. I always liked Houston. Lots of nice cars and well assembled women!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got a muzzleloader...haven't shot it in years...open sights, so I could just take it out if need be. My son has never shot it, but it's not like it's really a ton different than any other open site gun. I should be able to find some time to put a few rounds through it though. I've had that gun for 15+ years and have only taken it in the field maybe 3 or 4 times...never have had a shot at a deer with it. 

Only problem is my son isn't too crazy about deer hunting in the kind of cold that will likely be around for that weekend. He's got no problem ice fishing in the cold, as he can move around or get in a shanty to stay warm. I'll talk to him about setting up the ground blind somewhere...give the deer some time to get used to it. At least with that he can stay somewhat warm, maybe even bring a small heater. 

Thanks for bringing up the muzzleloader season...made me think about it and possibly come up with something. It will all be up to him from there. So long as I don't have to be out town that weekend. It's not looking like it and I'll remind my boss about this weekend and that I don't want to give up that one.

Yes...many places worse than Houston. It's an alright area where I'm at and where I'm working, so no big deal. I could be stuck in Queens, NY working for the customer that always requests me to be on site, instead of the guys who are local to that area.


----------



## bare naked

now thats a blood trail.


----------



## Muddy

We saw 6 does late in the day. By the time they fed along into range it was quitting time. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## bobk

Carpn said:


> BobK. I canned some with fresh rosemary sprigs and it took on that flavor well if you like that .
> 
> I love canned deer . Great way to utilize them . I just canned a bunch of wild turkey from spring 2020 and 2019 a few weeks ago and it turned out good too.


I’ll have to try that. Thanks.


----------



## bobk

Had a great afternoon hunt. Got lucky and shot a doe with the Springfield 10mm. I’m so glad it ran uphill. Made for an easy drag for a change. Had a doe in earlier and got the window down and all set. Pulled the trigger and click!! Never chambered one. Very glad I got a second chance. 65 yrds.


----------



## bobberbucket

Congrats on the success everyone! I only saw three yesterday never got a shot. Back at it this morning hopefully someone shows up. Good luck y’all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Nice shot. Dropped her with authority.


----------



## walleye30

My goodness that is one heck of a nice shot Bob!!!!


----------



## Shad Rap

AKAbigchief said:


> Great day!! This dude was chasing 2 does all over the woods before daylight even. He ran by me full tilt 2 times then outta site. 7:45 one of the does comes back and laid down 60 yards out. Within minutes he re appears and went and stood over her. I was shaking like a little girl but made the shot. He went 10 feet and dropped. 350 legend is awesome


Nice wide rack.


----------



## ironman172

bobk said:


> Had a great afternoon hunt. Got lucky and shot a doe with the Springfield 10mm. I’m so glad it ran uphill. Made for an easy drag for a change. Had a doe in earlier and got the window down and all set. Pulled the trigger and click!! Never chambered one. Very glad I got a second chance. 65 yrds.
> View attachment 460502
> View attachment 460503


On my bucket list , one with the hand cannon.... hard to not leave with the carbine for deer.... it has been going for a back up if needed , but haven't yet..... might take the scope off , since I have new eyes
Very nice with a hand gun
CONGRATS Bobk


----------



## jmyers8

My nephew got this one this morning. 12 years old and 2 good bucks in 2 years hes a lucky one.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Junebug2320

Not sure if I’ll see another on hoof but awesome to see. She came from behind me and walked perfectly for even a bow shot. Had two little ones with her. Area is heavily hunted, not much communications between us (them not me). So I’m not sure if others are aware. Seems I’m shooting more with my camera than gun....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parris Island

My son and I went out yesterday. No matter how old he, (or I ) get its always special. 
We’ve been doing this since he was 9 years old.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

As they like to say she didn’t go 20! Of course the 15 she did go was strait down into the gully lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

Parris Island said:


> My son and I went out yesterday. No matter how old he, (or I ) get its always special.
> We’ve been doing this since he was 9 years old.
> View attachment 460531
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tradition, that’s what it’s all about. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## ltroyer

Filled my last tag this morning.


bobberbucket said:


> As they like to say she didn’t go 20! Of course the 15 she did go was strait down into the gully lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol hate when that happens


bobberbucket said:


> As they like to say she didn’t go 20! Of course the 15 she did go was strait down into the gully lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hate when that happens


----------



## Bprice1031

Congrats BB. It's been a longer season than normal for you.


----------



## FAB

Well I made it out to the woods and sat on my stool. Was not easy going the 100 yards into the woods where I wanted to sit but I went a little and rested till I got there. Seems that when they mess with your heart and cut something out it messes up a lot of stuff. But as I set there I watched some nice does pass in front of me. They got a free pass to put more babies on the ground. I kinda wondered just why I was out there in the first place and then I thought about it and found it was not for me it was for them. Them being all my hunting buddies from the last 65 years that are not here any longer. It was for dad and my son Matt and my brother and Carl and Jim and Van and Dave and the list goes on with old buddies that are now gone. You see I am the last one of a group that shared the woods and told the stories through out the mountains of New York, PA. Ohio and WVA. And I guess I still have to be in the woods on opening day so that those times did not die with them. As long as I am out there , the tradition lives on. Don't know how many more times the doctors can patch me up to make it but if my last breath is taken out there in the woods , so be it, my family knows where to look for me. God bless and keep your own traditions alive. As for me got to get the muzzle loader ready then back to my stool under the big oak tree.


----------



## cement569

i feel ya, im the last of my hunting party whom i hunted with since i was 8 years old. my brothers bobby and roy and my uncle harry and cousin kenny are gone but thankfully my youngest son got interested and he has turned out to be a good hunter...lots of memorys made and lots to be made


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

FAB said:


> Well I made it out to the woods and sat on my stool. Was not easy going the 100 yards into the woods where I wanted to sit but I went a little and rested till I got there. Seems that when they mess with your heart and cut something out it messes up a lot of stuff. But as I set there I watched some nice does pass in front of me. They got a free pass to put more babies on the ground. I kinda wondered just why I was out there in the first place and then I thought about it and found it was not for me it was for them. Them being all my hunting buddies from the last 65 years that are not here any longer. It was for dad and my son Matt and my brother and Carl and Jim and Van and Dave and the list goes on with old buddies that are now gone. You see I am the last one of a group that shared the woods and told the stories through out the mountains of New York, PA. Ohio and WVA. And I guess I still have to be in the woods on opening day so that those times did not die with them. As long as I am out there , the tradition lives on. Don't know how many more times the doctors can patch me up to make it but if my last breath is taken out there in the woods , so be it, my family knows where to look for me. God bless and keep your own traditions alive. As for me got to get the muzzle loader ready then back to my stool under the big oak tree.


I’m young compared to some on here but that’s one of the best post I’ve read in a long while. Hope you have many more opening days for you and your companions.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I’m young compared to some on here but that’s one of the best post I’ve read in a long while. Hope you have many more opening days for you and your companions.


Really reminded me of this hunt. My papa’s last deer season in Oklahoma. His biggest Oklahoma whitetail to date. 16 years ago and 76 years old at the time. Also my last Oklahoma deer season. Just didn’t have the same allure without him giving me step by step instructions on what to do and where to sit. Was awesome, there were 4 generations of us on that hunt ( tho not hunting in the same blind). Pictured, my papa Floyd, myself, uncle Jon and my 2 year old at the time, son Jonathan. Good memories!


----------



## crappiedude

Unless you've lived it, people just don't understand it.


----------



## bobk

crappiedude said:


> Unless you've lived it, people just don't understand it.


That’s so true. When I tell people what I’m doing on my vacation some give me a goofy look. I find very few things that are more enjoyable than sitting in the dark and watching the outdoors come to life. The older I get the more I realize it’s not the kill that makes the hunt so enjoyable.


----------



## Lundy

bobk said:


> . The older I get the more I realize it’s not the kill that makes the hunt so enjoyable.


Many if not most hunters arrive at that same conclusion later in life.


----------



## turkeyt

Yep, been different hunting this year. First year that i treaded alone in recent years during turkey and deer seasons without my best friend. While bowhunting on Nov. 1st. 2019 he did not come back to the truck. He had a massive heart attack on his way back. Man, i miss him......


----------



## Bigfillet

TurkeyT sorry for your loss. I’m not sure how old your friend was but I hope I get that lucky and that’s way I go when I get old. Quick and doing what he loved.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> That’s so true. When I tell people what I’m doing on my vacation some give me a goofy look. I find very few things that are more enjoyable than sitting in the dark and watching the outdoors come to life. The older I get the more I realize it’s not the kill that makes the hunt so enjoyable.





Lundy said:


> Many if not most hunters arrive at that same conclusion later in life.


More true words were never spoken.


----------



## DaleM

Totally agree, I enjoy just watching them more than I do shooting I do take a gun out with me but it’s been a few years since I’ve even shot it and I have had deer within 15 feet of me. Just love being out in the woods where it’s peaceful and quiet and to see mother nature at its best


----------



## Redheads

Take a kid out and let them do the shooting, its the best of both worlds.


----------



## Muddy

I took my son out both days to try and get him another deer. We hunted hard, saw deer both days, and came really close to getting a deer-but ended up empty handed. It was a good lesson for him in numerous ways. He hung in there with me, he learned a lot, he put work in, and we had fun together. We will give it another go for muzzle loader.


----------

